# Homemade Strobe Lights



## Shortstuff (Feb 4, 2009)

Has anyone ever made their own stobe light(s)? I'm currently working on building my own and was curious if anyone here has made one or more and could post some information/pictures of your design.

I'm in the prototype stage right now, having already purchased samples of plexiglass both amber and mirrored, purchased a two channel LED strobe control unit with 27 flash patterns, testing components on a breadboard, superbright led's, all drawn up in cad, etc. Total cost will end up around $100.00 for materials, and it's more of a learning curve for me.

I'll probably post pics on my progress over the next month or so.

Steve


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Shortstuff;789495 said:


> Has anyone ever made their own stobe light(s)? I'm currently working on building my own and was curious if anyone here has made one or more and could post some information/pictures of your design.
> 
> I'm in the prototype stage right now, having already purchased samples of plexiglass both amber and mirrored, purchased a two channel LED strobe control unit with 27 flash patterns, testing components on a breadboard, superbright led's, all drawn up in cad, etc. Total cost will end up around $100.00 for materials, and it's more of a learning curve for me.
> 
> ...


I'm sure I am not the only one who would want to see pics of your progress. Do it up.


----------



## Medicjdl (May 29, 2009)

I know I am interested in seeing what it looks like. Maybe i'm just cheap....


----------



## Shortstuff (Feb 4, 2009)

Medicjdl: I started a new thread to show my project from start to finish if you want to check it out there:

My Strobelight Project

Steve


----------



## kyler (Aug 22, 2008)

It should work, My buddy and I are trying to make our own wig wag controller, We have gotten led's flashing alternatly allready at about 1 flash every .5 seconds. I will be sure to post up what we come up with also.


----------

